# SMOK TFV - Flavour Chasers Review



## Maxxis (16/10/15)

Is the TFV4 by SMOK all it is claimed out to be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (16/10/15)

Maxxis said:


> Is the TFV4 by SMOK all it is claimed out to be?




hey. i have one. it is great. the triple coil has masses of vape and still good flavour but it munches juice. the quad coil is also a fantastic vape producer and makes top end flavour. i have both rebuildable sections and i love this device. it really is good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/10/15)

I think the TFV4 is all it's been made up to be and some more.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (16/10/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> I think the TFV4 is all it's been made up to be and some more.



Could not agree more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (16/10/15)

+1 for the TFV4 being an awesome tank. I get great flavour and awesome vapour production.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/10/15)

Has anyone tried the dual coil RBA for the TFV 4? 

Any opinions on that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (16/10/15)

BhavZ said:


> Has anyone tried the dual coil RBA for the TFV 4?
> 
> Any opinions on that?



i have tried it a few times, it works well with temp control ni200 builds and also just as good with kanthal. when you're done building, do not fill your tank. play arround untill you are sure you don't dry hit, i over wicked a few times lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/10/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> i have tried it a few times, it works well with temp control ni200 builds and also just as good with kanthal. when you're done building, do not fill your tank. play arround untill you are sure you don't dry hit, i over wicked a few times lol.


Shot man, thanks for the advice


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/10/15)

BhavZ said:


> Has anyone tried the dual coil RBA for the TFV 4?
> 
> Any opinions on that?



Yipp I use one exclusively. Got a dual clapton in there as a norm.
The deck is huge, you can fit lovely builds on there without hassle.
YOu can have a look here for pics and coil fits for the deck http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv4-first-impressions.t13902/page-2


On the videos comment regarding flavour and vapour production, I couldn't disagree more.
I have both the TFV4 and billow as compared above and yes the stock coils may not be the best in my opinion but with the dual deck, a good build and wicking, this thing produces flavour and clouds for days. It produces almost dripper like clouds.

Everyone who's tried my TFV4 has been impressed and this is the first review I'm seeing the tank accused of muted flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/10/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Yipp I use one exclusively. Got a dual clapton in there as a norm.
> The deck is huge, you can fit lovely builds on there without hassle.
> YOu can have a look here for pics and coil fits for the deck http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv4-first-impressions.t13902/page-2
> 
> ...


Shot man, 

Looks like 22g 3mm might work lekker in there.


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/10/15)

BhavZ said:


> Shot man,
> 
> Looks like 22g 3mm might work lekker in there.



Agree with you on that.
I think I will try that for my next build

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

